# 2005 Spec V shift knob



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

I am looking into purchasing a new shift knob for my 2005 Spec V and I have looked into a MOMO knob and none will fit because I have the reverse pull up on my knob (Threads are only 1 inch long). 

Does anyone know what shift knob is short enough to fit on my 2005 Spec V?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Nismo will fit. www.courtesyparts.com


----------



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Nismo will fit. www.courtesyparts.com



I have asked about the Nismo knobs and I was told by the dealer they will not fit the 05 Spec V because of the current shift knob is too short and the Nismo is too long, only 04-02 will fit with Nismo's.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that's bizzare! my friend has an 05 and a titanium NISMO shift knob...maybe he altered it thou to fit. i will have to ask him.


----------



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

Zac said:


> that's bizzare! my friend has an 05 and a titanium NISMO shift knob...maybe he altered it thou to fit. i will have to ask him.



I agree, I can't understand that the 05 will not have an shift knob (especially Nismo) that won't fit. What type of Titanium Nismo knob was it?


----------



## itchspecv05 (May 2, 2005)

Hey you can do what I did . I removed the reverse lock from the shift lever and installed a knob from 03 ser spec v . If you remove the pin in the lever all the stuff for the reverse lock can be removed and you can by any knob to fit your car . I had problem getting my car into reverse I took too the dealer 2 time both time they siad they fix it . But no they never did so I took mater in to :cheers: my own hand . I removed the pin and guess what no more problems .


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i have an 05 specV ( +axxiton STS ) :thumbup:
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1624010#post1623984


----------

